

Show HN: my weekend project Html5Snippets.com - rbreve

A place to learn and share html5/css3/js snippets. Its on a alpha/mvp stage right now. Let me know what you think.<p>Http://html5snippets.com
======
dgeb
I think thumbnail images might improve the browsing experience, even if
they're mildly antithetical to a site that highlights the power of
html5/css3/js.

Anyway, very useful compilation and well done - definitely bookmarked!

~~~
pdenya
Agreed, needs thumbnails. Really nice site otherwise.

~~~
rbreve
Thank you! I will keep that in mind

------
antidaily
<http://html5snippets.com>

------
dsawler
Much nicer and easier to use compared to other sites that do this. Bookmarked.

------
jeffepp
Love the UI - well done!

~~~
rbreve
Thank you!

